# Police check for IEC



## Divvym1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there, 1st post! Wondering if anyone can help regarding the police check for the IEC. What actually comes back on the certificate? Is it only crimes you have been convicted of in a court of law? I have never been to court but have had my name taking twice for criminal damage and breach of the peace but never charged. 

Will this harm my application anyone have experience?

Thanks


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i just received my 'certificate' today and all it says is ..."there are no disclosable court outcomes recorded against the name of..." so if you haven't been to court or had any 'time spent' for the charges then it shouldn't be an issue. I'd also obtain a traffic infringement check (depending what state you are from) the Perth one mentions this is now included in your NPC but nothings mentioned and i lost my license outright so im sending mine just in case (better to send more info than less right?)


----------



## Divvym1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you. As I'm from the uk I'm positive our traffic offences are included. I sent away for my ACPO on the 5th so should hopefully receive it 15th onwards.

Good luck with your application, fingers crossed the UK applications open this week.


----------

